# Ms. Mofet's Bowties with Smoked Turkey & Mushrooms



## msmofet (May 11, 2019)

*Ms. Mofet's Bowties with Smoked Turkey & Mushrooms* 

Makes ≈4 servings

*Ingredients* 

1 TBSP. olive oil or butter
2 large shallots, chopped
1 (10 oz.) box baby bella mushrooms, sliced
1 (3.5 oz.) box shiitake mushrooms (*DISCARD* stems); sliced 
1/4 C. dry white wine
3/4 C. smoked turkey broth (may use chicken or turkey broth) 
1 C. heavy cream (or combo heavy cream & half & half)
1/2 Lb. smoked turkey wings, (cooking instructions below)
1/2 Lb. mini Bowtie pasta (save some of the pasta cooking water)
1/4 - 1/2 C. (to taste) grated Parmesan Reggiano & Pecorino Romano cheeses
1 (.25 oz.) box Fresh chives; chopped 
Salt - to taste
Ground Pepper - to taste

*Instructions* 

Place smoked turkey wings in pot or skillet and add enough water to just cover. Bring to boil then reduce heat to low. Simmer/braise for 30-35 minutes. 
*Save cooking broth for use later in recipe.*
Cool wings enough to handle.
Remove skin and bones from wings. Dice turkey meat (≈1 3/4 C.) and set aside.

Heat large skillet over medium heat. 
Add olive oil or butter and chopped shallots; sauté 1 minute. 
Add baby bella and shiitake mushrooms and sauté until mushrooms are tender, ≈5 minutes. 
Add white wine and smoked turkey broth; boil until liquid is reduced by half, ≈5 minutes. 
Add 1/2 cup heavy cream and simmer until sauce thickens, ≈5 minutes. 
Add remaining 1/2 cup heavy cream and diced smoked turkey; simmer 10 minutes. 
Cook pasta in salted water until tender, ≈7 minutes
Drain pasta saving 1 C. cooking water. 
Add pasta to sauce in skillet and toss to coat. 
Add cheese and chives and toss to combine.
If to thick (or not enough sauce) add some pasta cooking water.
Season with salt and pepper to taste and serve.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2019)

That sounds and looks really tasty Msm. Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> That sounds and looks really tasty Msm. Thanks for passing it along.


 Thank you Kay.

It was a first run. I saw several recipes and played around with the idea. I had to cook the wings so decided to make stock and use it in the recipe. The smoked turkey stock was very nice not to over powering smoke flavor. And the kitties loved the extra turkey. 


Next time I think I will add some steamed asparagus tips at the end.


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2019)

The leftovers were wonderful. The flavor got better overnight.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 12, 2019)

This sounds (and looks) delicious, MsM! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## msmofet (May 13, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> This sounds (and looks) delicious, MsM! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you Cheryl.


----------

